# Taking Hedgie to Vet...



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place for this question, but here goes.....

Tomorrow I am taking Hedgie to the vet. Its a 60+ mi drive and I'm wondering what is the best way to travel w/ her??? She really is a sleepy girl and even when we take her out in the evenings/nights she will move around if we just set her on the floor, but if we are hold her, she finds a snuggly spot and goes right to sleep, so I was wondering about just using her hedgie bag so she'd be most comfortable??? Also should I get a few of them hand warmers (do I need to wrap them in something before placing them in her bag I'd assume??) to keep her warm, going between the house and car, car and vet, etc?? (Its cold here in WI, barely in the 40's, maybe low 50's max.) 

Okay thanx. I'll update when I get back tomorrow night. 

Jessie


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies (Sep 1, 2008)

I would remove food a few hours before leaving for your trip. A full stomach + a car ride can lead to motion sickness so removing the food beforehand will help.

I wouldn't travel with her just sitting on your lap in a hedgiebag. The safest way for her to travel is in a hard sided cat carrier. If you were in a car accident, a rescue team would know to look for a pet carrier rather than a loose hedgehog. Place her in a hedgiebag, and then into the cat carrier. My boys go anywhere like this and they usually fall asleep.

I travel with a Snuggle Safe Disc but the hand warmers are definitely good to use. Warm up your car before you leave so that the air is toasty  Bring some hand warmers along (wrap them in fleece) as usually vets offices are chilly. Place them under her bag, not directly in the bag. I put down the snuggle safe disc, a few layers of fleece as padding, and then the hedgie on top in a hedgiebag & usually a blankie or two over the top to help prevent any drafts.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanx. I have the metal carriers I use for the chins, I'll use one hole in one of them for her. I'll use the center compartment so it'll be less likely to have a draft and will cover it as well. I will go get some hand warmers tomorrow, as I don't have a snuggle disk and it wouldn't fit in the carrier anyhow. I will use her snuggle bag though and some extra fleece as well. I will also remember to pull the food, but I don't think she usually gets up and eats much during the day anyhow. Would it be good to wake her about 1/2 hr before we are going and see if she'll move about the cage a bit and go potty as well?? 

Jessie


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure, wake her up before you leave. Give her a chance to go to the bathroom. However, do not be surprised if she doesn't go and then does go as soon as you are on the road and unable to remove it. I've had a couple that just seemed to like to torture me with a really smelly poo while in a closed car. I think it was payback for telling them they were going to the veterinarian.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Kalandra, what veterinarian do you go to? I'm in Michigan too so I thought maybe your vet may be near me. Also, what is another alternative if you don't have a cat carrier or a metal rabbit/chinchilla carrier?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think my vets are that close to you.... My current vet is in Williamston MI. I also use one in Howell, MI for backup (they are open on Sundays). They have limited experience with hedgehogs, but I'm comfortable using them. Prior to that, I used a vet clinic in Warren who had 2 very good vets but one moved to the thumb area and I've lost contact with him.

I believe you are on the west side of the state yes? You can look at my website to see if there is one listed near you. (www.mihog.org/vets.phtml). I try to add vets when people send me a recommendation.

My preference for traveling is a hard sided carrier that you can strap into the car seat to prevent it from flying should you have to stop suddenly. However, I have used a variety of things when needed. I guess my next preference would be a small plastic tub with air holes cut in it. Otherwise, folks have used canvas type carriers to travel a hedgehog for short trips. I have even used a canvas tote bag with a piece of vellux lining it to do a quick travel.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't realize you were all the way on the other side of the state! But thanks for the website, it's helpful.


----------

